# Standarddesign von Java ändern



## Guest (1. Dez 2007)

Halli Hallo,
ich würde gerne mal das Standard Java Design ändern, am besten, dass es so aussieht wie Windows klassisch.
wie kann ich das machen??

Ich meine *NICHT* Design Pattern!!! 

Wie kan ich das einstellen?


----------



## Ellie (1. Dez 2007)

Das heißt nicht Design, sondern Look&Feel. Hier: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/lookandfeel/plaf.html


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2007)

danke, wusst ich nicht
 bin ja auch erst 12


----------



## bronks (1. Dez 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke, wusst ich nicht
> bin ja auch erst 12


Mach Dir nichts draus. Ich wußte es mit 21 noch nicht.


----------



## Ellie (1. Dez 2007)

Ja gut, für 12-jährige (von denen man ja nicht das Übliche an Englisch-Sprachkenntnissen verlangen darf) kopier ich's noch mal aus dem Sun-Artikel:


```
UIManager.setLookAndFeel(
UIManager.getCrossPlatformLookAndFeelClassName());
```


----------



## Wildcard (1. Dez 2007)

Nein, SystemLookAndFeel, nicht CrossPlatform.


----------



## Ellie (2. Dez 2007)

Äh, stimmt, hab vergessen das zu ändern. Also, zweite Zeile: UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName()); Das Ganze muss übrigens noch in einen try-catch-Block.
Ach ja, und vergiss nicht, dass du diesen Teil an den Anfang deines GUI-Konstruktors packen solltest, weil sonst alles, was vor dem Aufrufen dieser Funktion erzeugt wurde, noch das ursprüngliche L&F hat.


----------

